# Maybe I've Been a Bit Preoccupied Lately...



## greenbaggins (Jun 13, 2009)

We were in California recently for my niece's graduation. The hotel we were staying in had their air conditioners programmed to go off at noon. So, every time we came back to the hotel at night, we would have to start the air conditioner up again. Well, the first time this happened, Ila asked Sarah, "Momma, why did Daddy turn off the SJC?"


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 13, 2009)

Sounds like my house!


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 13, 2009)

SJC... hmmm... I'm thinking it's a joke about how y'all don't ever have a use for air conditioning in ND and so she didn't say AC... but I don't understand how she got the letters. Were you in San Jose?


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 13, 2009)

SJC = Standing Judicial Commission, the supreme court of the Presbyterian Church in America.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 13, 2009)

Ohhh.... lol  That _is_ funny. And that explains why I didn't get the joke.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 13, 2009)




----------

